# Help! Skin bumps!



## Krista (Dec 21, 2005)

K, here's a close up picture of my skin (eewwwww). It doesn't look nearly this bad when it's not so close up. But you get the idea. I need to get my skin nice and smooth. How do I do it??? It's driving me crazy!












ew. How embarassing.


----------



## Janice (Dec 21, 2005)

Your best bet is to go see a derm, it looks like an issue that will need meds to clear up.


----------



## Krista (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Your best bet is to go see a derm, it looks like an issue that will need meds to clear up._

 
*pout* really??


----------



## Janice (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krista* 
_*pout* really??_

 
I'm no expert, but with "bumps" that aren't directly related to acne (I don't see whiteheads on most of the ones in your picture) it's probably something that medication will help clear.


----------



## Krista (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_I'm no expert, but with "bumps" that aren't directly related to acne (I don't see whiteheads on most of the ones in your picture) it's probably something that medication will help clear._

 

Yeah, I rarely get whiteheads. These are teeny tiny red bumps. 

Darnit. I guess I'll be going to the doctor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks.


----------



## Cruella (Dec 21, 2005)

I think they are simply clogged pores - I get them from certain foundations, etc.  Have you just switched to a new foundation, primer, powder, etc?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I have those but more spaced out and smaller..i think they are just blocked pores. Would steaming and deep cleansing help guys? I exfoliate regularly so it's not down to that.


----------



## Krista (Dec 21, 2005)

Yeah I just switched from Studio Stick to Studio Tech. My skin is far too dry for Studio Fix...And I just started using a bronzer everyday. Maybe that's it.

I also exfoliate once a week. Maybe I need a new cleanser/exfoliator.


----------



## Cruella (Dec 21, 2005)

It could be the foundation.  I had a similar problem when I tried Prep & Prime Face.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 21, 2005)

bronzers typically break me out...that and Tarte cheek stain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i stopped using my bronzer and tarte blush for a week and kept my regular skin care routine and the bumps went away...yay! But, i have no money for another bronzer OR blush and they're my only ones really, so I still use them and just deal with the bumps by using salicylic acid treatments on them every night. works wonders for me! HTH!


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 22, 2005)

Have you tried Neutrogena On The Spot Treatment?  Of maybe another you could try is DDF BP Gel with Tea Tree Oil.


----------



## Isis (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 
_I think they are simply clogged pores - I get them from certain foundations, etc.  Have you just switched to a new foundation, primer, powder, etc?_

 
Ditto. I was about to say that. And they're deff. not whiteheads.
Start cleansing your skin with a deep pore cleanser & exfoliate 2x a week. That should clear it up.
It does seem to be the pruducts your using that's causing it.

Oh and just something else I thought of... Are you using the same makeup sponge day after day to apply foundation? And do you clean you brushes after each use? B/c if you're using a the same sponge and brushes that havn't been washed regularly, they can absolutly make you break out like that too.

Just my few cents on this.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 22, 2005)

do you have similar bumps on your upper arms/thighs?


----------



## Isis (Dec 23, 2005)

If you get them after right you wax or shave, it may be from using hot water in the bath or shower within 24 hours. Or sometimes they just appear.
Use a body scrub and they'll go away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've gotten those occasionally.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 23, 2005)

you might need to exfoliate more,  I like to apply witch hazel and a benzoyl peroxide cream before bed.  You might also want to stay away from ice cream and fatty sweets.  I used to have those kinds of bumps too, doing this helped my skin out a bunch.


----------



## Krista (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_Ditto. I was about to say that. And they're deff. not whiteheads.
Start cleansing your skin with a deep pore cleanser & exfoliate 2x a week. That should clear it up.
It does seem to be the pruducts your using that's causing it.

Oh and just something else I thought of... Are you using the same makeup sponge day after day to apply foundation? And do you clean you brushes after each use? B/c if you're using a the same sponge and brushes that havn't been washed regularly, they can absolutly make you break out like that too.

Just my few cents on this._

 

hmmmm. well i do wash my foundation brush a lot, so it's not that...grrr this is frustrating.


----------



## Krista (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_do you have similar bumps on your upper arms/thighs?_

 

i don't...


----------



## Isis (Dec 23, 2005)

Do you exfoliate as a part of your skin care though?


----------



## Glitter (Dec 23, 2005)

^ 

"Yeah I just switched from Studio Stick to Studio Tech. My skin is far too dry for Studio Fix...And I just started using a bronzer everyday. Maybe that's it.

I also exfoliate once a week. Maybe I need a new cleanser/exfoliator."


----------



## vloky (Dec 24, 2005)

I get funny bumps all the time on my arms. the doctor said they are "normal" I've found using hydrocortisone (sp??) cream helps quite a bit.  I can't make out the picture to well but I think what you have is what I get.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Dec 24, 2005)

They look like blackheads. :T I got those (almost exactly where you have it) from using the Photo Finish foundation primer.  My skin was NOT happy. Are you wearing MU in the pic? Cuz mine w/o makeup were just like bumps, but yours seem colored so they might be something else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A facial did wonders for me and my skin's back to normal.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Dec 25, 2005)

I get those tiny bumps on my upper arms.  I read somewhere it was just dry, i suppose.  So I slapped on helll of alot more lotion and exfoliated....its going away :]


----------



## sbetsy (Dec 25, 2005)

GENTLE exfoliation and a good moisturizer. I adore Anne Marie Borlind ZZ sensitive line. Keep those brushes and other tools clean and DO NOT sleep in your makeup.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 25, 2005)

i used to have that problem too. i was bitchin to my best about it one day and she advised that i use hot water and apricot scrub. worked like a dreaaammmm. i still do that, usually once a day, and my skin's perfectly smooth now :]


----------



## karen (Dec 26, 2005)

don't know if it's been said, but it looks like an allergy to a makeup or skin care product. stop using everything bit by bit. re-introduce each product into your routine after 2 weeks without. see what causes it.

or quicker: visit a dermatologist


----------



## lalunia (Dec 28, 2005)

I used to have similar bumps on my cheeks and they were caused by my makeup. I stopped using certain products but the bumps were still there no matter how often I exfoliated. The only thing that helped me was AHA. I use the generic (Walgreens) aha face cream and it worked wonders! now my skin is smooth


----------



## JunkaLunk (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_i used to have that problem too. i was bitchin to my best about it one day and she advised that i use hot water and apricot scrub. worked like a dreaaammmm. i still do that, usually once a day, and my skin's perfectly smooth now :]_

 

same here, st. ives apricot scrub, and for that price it cant get any better.  I also like using one of those automatic face brushes.  I got a kit of that for Xmas i love it my skin has never been so smooth and i can really tell that my pores are smaller.


----------

